# Smoking pork leg



## bradleyj (May 9, 2017)

Hi there, 

I have a half pork leg.  About 6-8 pounds.  I would like to smoke it and make pulled pork sandwiches. I have a Bradley smoker and plan on using applewood smoke for it.  But other than that I need help. Can someone guide me on the rub? Time, temps, and whole process.  I am a rookie.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2017)

This may help!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+pork+leg

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 9, 2017)

bradleyj said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a half pork leg. About 6-8 pounds. I would like to smoke it and make pulled pork sandwiches. I have a Bradley smoker and plan on using applewood smoke for it. But other than that I need help. Can someone guide me on the rub? What type of flavor do you and your family like?    Time until it hits 195-205 internal temp to shred.  The time will depend upon the pork's cooperation, but plan on 12-16 hours @ 225, less than  that at higher temps;., temps, and whole process. I am a rookie.


See above in RED

As for the process, this is what I do for butts and would do the same for a leg....  Preheat the smoker to 225-250.  Slather the meat with yellow mustard, coat with the rub of choice, and then place into the preheated smoker.  Walk away for 3 hours.  After 3 hours, insert the temp probe, close the door and leave it alone until the IT hits 195.  Check tenderness, if not quite there, let it ride to 205 IT.  Pull it from the pit and shred for sammichs.


----------



## bradleyj (May 9, 2017)

I would say a sweet honey flavour or a pepper  would be good.  What kind of mustard is best?


----------



## shyzabrau (May 9, 2017)

bradleyj said:


> What kind of mustard is best?



Mustard is just used to get more rub to stick. Supposedly it doesnt contribute any flavor so just use the cheap, yellow stuff. 

I sincerely doubt that the flavor contribution is zero, though. I despise mustard (from regular to the fancy stuff) and am very sensitive to it. As such, I never use it. My rub has a good amount of brown sugar, which starts to pull a bit of moisture from the meat to form a paste and I can apply another layer.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 9, 2017)

Shyzabrau said:


> Mustard is just used to get more rub to stick. Supposedly it doesnt contribute any flavor so just use the cheap, yellow stuff.
> 
> I sincerely doubt that the flavor contribution is zero, though. I despise mustard (from regular to the fancy stuff) and am very sensitive to it. As such, I never use it. My rub has a good amount of brown sugar, which starts to pull a bit of moisture from the meat to form a paste and I can apply another layer.


Yep, cheap yellow hotdog stuff is fine.

There is a bit of the mustard flavor there now and then, but I put it on pretty thin only for the reason Shyzabrau said, rub sticks better...


----------

